# Rotary machine recommendations



## Leel

Hi guys

I’m looking to improve and upgrade my detailing ability and move from my Meguiars G220 to a rotary polisher. I’ve carried out full 2 stage correction on quite a few mates cars but looking to improve the finish. 

Do you have recommendations for a “cheap novice” polisher ? I’ve read a lot about Rupes and Flex but there are a bit out of my pricing. Any suggestions ?

Cheers


----------



## Imprezaworks

Shinemate seem good from Clean your car.


----------



## [email protected]

A rotary is incredibly difficult to use safely you have to be hyper aware of edged paint thickness temprature etc on the job training is not something I would recomend. Plus you can get a great finish with as much cut a lot safer from a rupes 15 with a microfibre pad.


----------



## Gas head

I started on a makita rotary before decent da's were about in the uk it was only porter cables IIRC, long before I knew of this forum, I went careful and didn't use aggressive pads and polish, took my time to get the results I was after, didnt have any issues.


----------



## fatdazza

Rotaries do not breath fire, as some would have you believe.

Get a scrap panel and practice.


----------



## pina07

As dazza says above.....you will be fine if you practice and just use common sense. Think things through don’t just jump in!. You will get the best possible finish with a Rotary in my opinion. I jumped in around 10 yrs ago and never looked at anything else since. 
Regarding choices of Rotary and budget ......the shinemate rotary looks ok for the money but I would save up and spend a bit more on a Rupes or Flex etc......Or go second hand on these! You can pick up a bargain if your quick on here.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Dave KG

fatdazza said:


> Rotaries do not breath fire, as some would have you believe.
> 
> Get a scrap panel and practice.


This.

They need common sense... a bit of practice helps master the technique, take your time, start with light cut polish and pad combos and work up till you get the correction you need rather than starting aggressive first. Be aware of edges and sharp contours, and keep the machine moving. I much prefer the rotary to a DA personally and since I switched from my Porter Cable 7224 (who remembers these?) to Makita 9227CB, I've not looked back


----------



## fatdazza

Lol - I still have the PC and the 110v transformer in the man cave.

But now also have a 3m rotary, flex 3401 VRG forced drive, long throw DA, DAS6 pro and a cordless mini rotary. Most bases covered :lol:


----------



## Dipesh

Dave KG said:


> This.
> 
> They need common sense... a bit of practice helps master the technique, take your time, start with light cut polish and pad combos and work up till you get the correction you need rather than starting aggressive first. Be aware of edges and sharp contours, and keep the machine moving. I much prefer the rotary to a DA personally and since I switched from my Porter Cable 7224 (who remembers these?) to Makita 9227CB, I've not looked back


From the man that taught me :buffer::buffer::thumb:

Makita is a bit too heavy for me but I love my 3M machine. Made by Rupes I believe. I you can find the lightest you can afford, with practice you'll be fine.


----------



## Gas head

Rotary's for me are so much smoother to work with, got loads of machines, still have the makita, das 6 pro, flex rotary 5 inch. flex rotary 3 inch, rupes 15 mk2, flex 3401, flex battery FR, rupes 75, rupes nano long neck, but its the makita that wowed me with ease of use and results using lake country pads and the polish in the yellow bottles (sorry cant remember names without checking) albeit the gearbox sort of groans/rattles, weight was only an issue on vertical panels when yes it could be lighter.
Biggest let down of all was the rupes 15 mk2.
I remember Dave KG in original posts with the zenith method IIRC, good on you Dave well worth the time writing he article.


----------

